# Ch 80



## Jin So (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a portable unit in my truck and ch 80 says it is off air and will return soon or the event that is sch has not yet started, but i have xm on my computer and it is playing just fine, any one else having this issue?

if so do i just need to call and have the unit re auth? or is this apart of the merger thing?

thx


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Right now with my PCR, I am getting Currently Off Air as the Artist and Title and getting the same audio you mentioned, no actual programming.

The XM Site says it is off the Sat service but avilable online and will return at a later date.

http://www.xmradio.com/onxm/channelpage.xmc?ch=80


----------



## Jin So (Aug 2, 2008)

ah thx bro


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The Move on XM has been preempted for the Kenny Chesney Channel on channel 18.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Just like they are mirroring the Coldplay channel onto UPOP (which takes up only one stream). Stuff like this is more proof that XM is 100% at capacity and that somethign has to go to add the 10 Select Sirius channels.


----------

